# Different breeds



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

How many different show breeds do people keep and how many because i keep like 6 different breeds and i dont know if i should only have like 2 breeds?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I had about 30 breeds at one point but it got messy because they were all in one loft. If you can keep them in seperate cages its would be good. I now have 3 or 4 breeds


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

cool what kind?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i had almost all the kinds.

1) romanian necked necks
2) racing homers
3) homers
4) tipplers
5) franconian trumpeters
6) franconian
7) old german owl
8) italian owls (powder blue)
9) englih nun
10) chinese owls
11) jacobins
12) capuchines
13) german beauty
14) barbs
15) king show
16) runts
17) fantails - all types
18) tumblers
19) parkistan tipplers
20) dragoon
21) magpies
22) pouters
23) carriers
24) scandaroons
25) african owl
26) lahore
27) modena
28) king modena
29) bokaru trumpters

there were more but i cant remember them. 

I now have

1) german beauties
2) fantails - as foster parents
3) homers - as foster parents
4) barbs - as foster parents
5) tipplers - as foster parents
6) nuns

I am concentrating on beauties & nuns


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have 
1)Homers
2)Chinese Owls
3)Indian fantails
4)American fantails
5)Half breed of archangel and roller or somthing
6)Rollers
7)Oriental frills

The half breed are good parents so they gonna be fosters my fantails are really bad parents one pair i only got one baby to live each round 

Do you have any pics of yours i dont know what nuns or the other ones are.


----------

